# The best places to buy peptides from quality and value for money



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

Where is the best place to buy research peptides like Ipamorelin and mod GRF, I was told SRC was good but there prices seem quite high.

Thanks


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

I use SRC and I'm pretty sure with peps you pay for what you get, either SRC or toms are the most highly rated but both fairly prices compared to many other peptide places I've seen, I would rather fork out the extra ££ and rest assured that the peps I am using are top quality and g2g I read a lot of people rating some of uk peptides tho so all upto you but personally for me SRC is spot on an delivers to uk within 4-5 days!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

standardflexer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Where is the best place to buy research peptides like Ipamorelin and mod GRF, I was told SRC was good but there prices seem quite high.
> 
> Thanks


So you want the best but don't want to pay for it?

SRC or a supplier like Tom (but you have to be referred) are the best in my opinion cheap is cheap for a reason......


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Used src toms and uk / chinese based peps.

Src and toms were extremely good...found the rest a bit hit and miss.

Hair and nail growth on toms was scary


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Best thing is to just try the range of companys and decide for yourself. Once you find something that works for you then stick to it.


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

I've used peptides uk and had great service will be using them again


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Who's got a url for toms peptides


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

sorebuttman said:


> Who's got a url for toms peptides


You have to be on Dats site & take it from there.

They are very good & SRC are as well. You get what you pay for.

Buy cheap & get cheap.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

What site bud


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Google "datbtrue". It's a forum with loads of great info on peptides. Sign up an once approved you may get referred to Toms.

I've yet to try Toms - I've used DRS and SRC but my next order I'll be trying out Toms. SRC > DRS imho

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

In order based on orders placed:

DRS - order process, delivery - good, quality - still in research but generally seems to do as claimed.

Tom's - order process - curt but efficient, delivery - good, quality - unquestionable. however had problems with empty vials of Ipam whch he / they attended to immediately by sending more empty vials (at which point I thought sod it if that's how it's going to be I won't bother again).

SRC - order process and delivery fine, quality - good. Big problems with order, shortages (i.e. did not receive what I ordered and paid for), questionable content in PEG-MGF vials, all vials seem to have moisture in them, there appears to be no vacuum. Advised them twice and they'ev gone quiet / incommunicado.

Due to the above made duplicate order with Labpe - order process - great, received within 3 days Fedex (look where I'm based) and absolutely no problem with vial contamination / quantity. Cannot advise on quality yet.

I have no agenda, no 'sponsorship', not putting in a good word for mates, just your average punter who likes throwing iron about and not adverse to a little research.

ohh .. and I'm stocking up before the Ray Lewis fallout happens.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Sportbilly

You in KL now what do you do there?

Is there aas available?


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

latblaster said:


> @Sportbilly
> 
> You in KL now what do you do there?
> 
> Is there aas available?


yes in KL, expat job with the big player here.

Yes can buy AAS here on the hush hush. They tend to be quite a bit more expensive than back home or the likes of Toro Pharm. I'm not sure how much is bunk / legit. The one Tren / Test E cycle I did gear seemed to be legit. Var too, but very expensive.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Sportbilly

Must admit didn't even know where KL was until just now. How far is it to Thailand am going to Phuket in a few weeks.


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

KL is about an hour's plane ride from Phuket. It's not exactly a tourist place unlike Phuket, not much to do here and quite muslim. Not sure what the gear situation is like in Phuket these days, what I do know is that 1 year ago it was almost taboo in Bangkok to ask a pharmacist about gear.


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

lotus said:


> I've used peptides uk and had great service will be using them again


Ahhh mate paid for my ghrp2 yesterday and got it this morn can't wait to see what it's like .


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Godzuki said:


> Ahhh mate paid for my ghrp2 yesterday and got it this morn can't wait to see what it's like .


If your anything like me (I know everyone is different) I normally gain up to 7lbs of water in the couple of weeks. Pumps in the gym are great and start noticing better sleep and skin etc.

Was using PeptidesUK's GHRP2 + Mod GRF with Rips for a few weeks but was getting bad wrist pains. To the point where I couldn't curl properly. Had to lower the dosage.


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

dusher said:


> If your anything like me (I know everyone is different) I normally gain up to 7lbs of water in the couple of weeks. Pumps in the gym are great and start noticing better sleep and skin etc.
> 
> Was using PeptidesUK's GHRP2 + Mod GRF with Rips for a few weeks but was getting bad wrist pains. To the point where I couldn't curl properly. Had to lower the dosage.


Dunno didn't really notice any water was on var at the time and I've never been so tight and my chest was rock hard really liked it


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Godzuki said:


> Dunno didn't really notice any water was on var at the time and I've never been so tight and my chest was rock hard really liked it


Yeh mate, like I said, everyone is different. Plus its diet dependent. I hold water on HGH and peps alike. Usually get a fuller look but with thicker skin.


----------

